# Bensopra Nissan GT-R Packs 1000-HP, Radical Styling



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

There's a new tuning company opening up shop in Japan and it's looking to grab some immediate headlines with it's version of the Nissan GT-R, sporting some of the most radical styling we have seen yet on the Japanese supercar. The company, which goes by the name Bensopra, is set to debut the new race car inspired machine at the Tokyo Auto Salon in January.

The renderings of the GT-R are what Bensopra hopes to achieve as the final product, packed with race-inspired graphics and potentially hitting the track to prove that it's function over form. Rumor has it that this extreme GT-R will be packing upwards of 1000-hp to complement its unique widebody.

More: *Bensopra Nissan GT-R Packs 1000-HP, Radical Styling* on Autoguide.com


----------

